# LibNoDave für Delphi 2010



## marcengbarth (31 August 2009)

Hallo,

ich hänge hier einfach mal TNoDave für Delphi 2010 an. Ist wahrscheinlich nur für diejenigen interessant, die Delphi 2009 übersprungen haben.


Gruß


----------



## michdan (30 Dezember 2010)

hallo marcengbarth

Hast du jemals mit delphi 2010 und deine componente das demo projekt zum laufen gebracht?

Ich versuche vergeblich eine ISO_TCP verbindung zur einer S7-400 CPU zu machen aber kriege keine verbindung.
Mit dem NoDaveDemo.exe geht es aber, nur wenn ich das project selber kompiliere (ohne fehler) gibt es keine verbindung.


gruss
michael


----------



## marcengbarth (30 Dezember 2010)

Ja, die Demo funktioniert auch. Ist denn auch Slot und Rack richtig eingestellt?


----------



## michdan (31 Dezember 2010)

hallo

Ja ich habe slot 3 eingestellt, aber kriege keine verbindung.

Wenn ich die kompiliete version benutze funktioniert alles, nur wenn ich das ganze demo projekt in Delphi 10 kompiliere geht es nicht.

Kann es sein das ich die komponente nicht richtig instaliert habe?

gruss 
michael


----------

